# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] ενισχυει μονο τα μπασα

## marioulinos

Οταν τον συνδεω βγαζει ηχο σαν καραοκε.ακουγεται μονο η μουσικη και οχι τα λογια.η ευαισθησια του ειναι εως 20000hz.
Τι να κανω;να τον παω σε τεχνικι;

----------


## FILMAN

Πώς τον έχεις συνδέσει; Τι ενισχυτής είναι; Αν είναι stereo και τα - των ηχείων έχουν αποσυνδεθεί από τον ενισχυτή (ή τη γείωση γενικότερα) αλλά έχουν μείνει ενωμένα μεταξύ τους, θα κάνει αυτό που λες.

----------


## marioulinos

Οπως και να τον συνεδεα ετσι εκανε.αρα εχει προβλημα στις εξοδους τις γειωσης;
Phonic max 250 ειναι.

----------


## marioulinos

Στερεο ειναι.

----------


## geostrom

απο τη πηγή δίνεις ήχο και με τη καλώδιο ?

----------


## JOUN

Mηπως μπορεις να δωσεις το ιδιο καναλι και στις δυο εισοδους του ενισχυτη;

----------


## marioulinos

Pc / κινητο

----------


## marioulinos

> απο τη πηγή δίνεις ήχο και με τη καλώδιο ?


Pc / κινητο 
Με 6.3 stereo jack

----------


## marioulinos

> Mηπως μπορεις να δωσεις το ιδιο καναλι και στις δυο εισοδους του ενισχυτη;


Να δωσω σημα με διακλαδωτη και στις 2 εισοδους;και μετα απο ποια εξοδο να παρω σημα;

----------


## xsterg

> Οταν τον συνδεω *βγαζει ηχο σαν καραοκε*.ακουγεται μονο η μουσικη και οχι τα λογια.η ευαισθησια του ειναι εως 20000hz.
> Τι να κανω;να τον παω σε τεχνικι;


φιλε μην κανεις τιποτα. οπως εισαι βαλε αγγελια. θα πουληθει αμεσα σε μπαρ καραοκε.

----------


## JOUN

> Να δωσω σημα με διακλαδωτη και στις 2 εισοδους;και μετα απο ποια εξοδο να παρω σημα;


Ναι βαλε διακλαδωτη και βαλε ηχεια και στις δυο να δεις τι κανει.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν είναι αυτό που του είπα, μόλις το κάνει αυτό δεν θα ακούσει τίποτα (αν το volume είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα και στα δυο κανάλια). Προφανώς το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ακούει τη *διαφορά* των δυο καναλιών.

----------


## JOUN

Γιαυτο το ειπα και εγω Φιλιππε.Γιαυτο φανταζομαι και κοβεται η φωνη γιατι ειναι και στα δυο καναλια ακριβως η ιδια.

----------


## marioulinos

επανερχομαι στο θεμα.
το προβλημα ειχε λυθει εδωσα στα 2 καναλια και εφτιαξε_αλλα_μετα απο καιρο αχρησιας τωρα ενω εχει σημα (αναβοσβηνουν τα λαμπακια) δεν εχει ταση στις εξοδους.
με οπτικο ελεγχο δεν ειδα κατι περιεργο.
καποια προταση?

----------


## ezizu

Βάσει του κυκλώματος του PHONIC MAX 250, για να αναβοσβήνουν τα δύο led signal, θα πρέπει λογικά να υπάρχει σήμα και στις εξόδους.
Τα καλώδια των ηχείων αλλά και τα  ηχεία είναι σίγουρα εντάξει;
Έλεγξε προσεκτικά τις συνδέσεις των καλωδίων των ηχείων και από τις δύο πλευρές (και στα ηχεία αλλά και στον ενισχυτή) .

----------


## east electronics

> φιλε μην κανεις τιποτα. οπως εισαι βαλε αγγελια. θα πουληθει αμεσα σε μπαρ καραοκε.


Εχει αρχισει να μου αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι !!! 10 ποντους τουλαχιστον απο μενα !!!

----------


## east electronics

Γιωργος JOUN  εισαι μελος στο φορουμ  ??? απο αυτα που γραφεις στεκεις και δεν στεκεις ...

----------


## marioulinos

> Βάσει του κυκλώματος του PHONIC MAX 250, για να αναβοσβήνουν τα δύο led signal, θα πρέπει λογικά να υπάρχει σήμα και στις εξόδους.
> Τα καλώδια των ηχείων αλλά και τα  ηχεία είναι σίγουρα εντάξει;
> Έλεγξε προσεκτικά τις συνδέσεις των καλωδίων των ηχείων και από τις δύο πλευρές (και στα ηχεία αλλά και στον ενισχυτή) .



τα led αναβουν,ταση στην εξοδο δεν βγαζει!!!

----------


## ezizu

Τσέκαρες αυτά που σου έγραψα στο ποστ#15;

Για να το γράψω απλά με δυο λόγια, το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί το led signal στον ενισχυτή σου (PHONIC MAX 250), λαμβάνει σήμα στην είσοδό του, από τις εξόδους του ενισχυτή. 
Άρα για να αναβοσβήνει το  led signal (σε σχέση με το σήμα που δίνεις στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή ,αλλά και με το ρυθμιστικό του volume), σημαίνει λογικά ότι υπάρχει σήμα (τάση όπως γράφεις) και στις εξόδους του ενισχυτή (εκτός αν έχει αλλάξει κάποια στιγμή κάτι στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα η εταιρία,κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω, ή έχει γίνει κάποια επέμβαση-μετατροπή από κάποιον).

----------


## marioulinos

> Τσέκαρες αυτά που σου έγραψα στο ποστ#15;
> 
> Για να το γράψω απλά με δυο λόγια, το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί το led signal στον ενισχυτή σου (PHONIC MAX 250), λαμβάνει σήμα στην είσοδό του, από τις εξόδους του ενισχυτή. 
> Άρα για να αναβοσβήνει το  led signal (σε σχέση με το σήμα που δίνεις στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή ,αλλά και με το ρυθμιστικό του volume), σημαίνει λογικά ότι υπάρχει σήμα (τάση όπως γράφεις) και στις εξόδους του ενισχυτή (εκτός αν έχει αλλάξει κάποια στιγμή κάτι στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα η εταιρία,κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω, ή έχει γίνει κάποια επέμβαση-μετατροπή από κάποιον).


ναι ezizu ελεγξα τα καλωδια αλλαξα και ηχειο...

----------


## ezizu

Παλμογράφο έχεις;
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις μερικές καθαρές φωτογραφίες του ενισχυτή (εσωτερικά τις πλακέτες). Ίσως βοηθήσουν.

----------


## xsterg

> Εχει αρχισει να μου αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι !!! 10 ποντους τουλαχιστον απο μενα !!!


παντα προτεινω ριζοσπατικες λυσεις στα προβληματα!! αυτη ειναι η χαρη μου!!

----------

